# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Albumi im fotografik

## -BATO-

Hapa një temë të re, por moderatori ma hoqi sepse sipas tij nuk mund të ketë tema me tituj të njëjtë 1 dhe 2 pa u plotësuar numri i postimeve 1000 (kështu më tha në MP), kështu që po hap një temë të re, me një titull të ndryshëm. Katër fotografitë që iu bashkuan temës tjetër, mund të fshihen.

----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## sam1r

bato mesazhet private nuk jan per tu ekspozu ne tema qe siq duket do te mbyllen prap  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## -BATO-

Ore ti zotëri, unë nuk publikova ndonjë mesazh dhe nuk të përmenda as me emër, se ka 5 moderatorë te fotografitë, por sqarova arsyen pse e hapa temën e re për herë të dytë.

Për të tjerat të kam shkruar në MP, por po të jetë nevoja do ta vazhdoj këtë debat te tema e ankesave, dhe do ta shohësh që do të humbasësh përballë arsyetimeve të mia.

----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## iliros

Shumë të bukura pamjet.
Suksese *Bato*...

----------


## -BATO-

Faleminderit iliros dhe Gëzuar Vitin e Ri!

----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## Izadora

Foton 11 e ke bere nga dritarja e shtepise ? :-)


Foto te bukura :-)))

----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## -BATO-



----------


## alketi83

Urime Bato, te gjitha fotot e kësaj faqe janë shum tërheqëse pa veçanti.

----------

